#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Land for sale, ready to build on, Mae Jo, Chiang Mai

## coastman

356 sq wah oblong shaped plot of land situated in Mae Jo. The land has been prepared ready for building on and is conveniently situated not far from Highway 1001 with easy access via tarmac & concreted roads. Located in a quiet unspoiled area which offers good views across a lotus lake of the mountains. Price  3,560,000. baht

----------

